# what algae do cherrys eat



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I was just curious as to what types of algae red cheery shrimp eat.


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## carlnorman (Jun 10, 2005)

I currently have lots of beard algae with some black brush and hair algae and the cherries seem be on all of it, which they are eating and which not, I don't know. I have too much algae in the tank to notice if any is missing yet.

The quote from the Shimp Factory is:

"Cherry Shrimp eat many more types of algae unlike the Caridina japonica (Amano shrimp) which are more limited to just hair algae and detritus, and are currently regarded as the best cleaners for fish tanks."

Algae types can be found here:

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

I kind of wonder if any shrimp actually eats BBA. As for cherry shrimp eating more types of algae than amanos, I kind of wonder about that, too. Amanos are such amazing little algae eating machines that it is hard to imagine a shrimp 1/4 the size would be able to compete.

I can say for sure these shrimp eat the following:
Amanos - Green hair algae, Green slime hair algae (don't know the exact type)
Cherries - Spirulina flake food :icon_bigg 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

if u want to get rid of black beard algae, the only fish that will eat black beard algae is a siamese algae eater. they are extremely peaceful if you get a true sae.


----------



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

My cherries don't touch BBA, but they will clean a plant infested with hair algae in no time.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

What about fuzz algae like this: http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#fuzz Does anyone know what'll eat this stuff?

It might be time for me to get a few more siamese algae eaters. I got rid of the last one I had because he got to be 6" long. Now. I'm almost sorry I did.

I think my tank would benefit from some shrimp but I'm not sure what to get either.

Marcel


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Marcel, if your tank is cherry safe, these little critters might be the solution. They constantly amaze me with their algae-eating capabilities. They keep my 10 gal spotless (except for a green film on the glass, which is where a credit card comes in handy).

I regularly throw in stem plants from my 100 gal with different algae (according to the smell, it might be BGA... color is brown-nasty) and within minutes they are all over it and a short time later it's back to green.










Full blown hair algae isn't their thing, "Amanos" might be better for that. But a little fuzzy stuff should be no problem for them.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Well then, thats what I want and need. :icon_bigg Check out this thread .... I'm hunting for shrimp. Will trade plants for shrimp :wink: 

EDIT:I have Boesemani rainbows ,Harlequin rasboras, Bolivian rams, ottos, and 1 florida flag fish. Will any of these fish eat shrimp?? 

I could always relocate some fish as long as I don't have to relocate the Boesemanis and Harlequins.

Marcel


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

another cherry testimonial:









They don't touch cladophora, and staghorn algae in my tanks.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

So........Who wants to sell me some shrimp?? :icon_roll 

Marcel


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I honestly don't feel comfortable shipping them. Hope you find some nearby and alive :fish:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> I have Boesemani rainbows ,Harlequin rasboras, Bolivian rams, ottos, and 1 florida flag fish. Will any of these fish eat shrimp??


Otos will not eat any cherry shrimp. Harlequin rasboras will not eat fully grown cherries. Does this answer your question? :wink:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Wasserpest said:


> Otos will not eat any cherry shrimp. Harlequin rasboras will not eat fully grown cherries. Does this answer your question? :wink:


So your telling me that if I want some cherry shrimp I cant have any fish?? :icon_frow


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

If you have lots of dense small leaved plants, then perhaps enough babies will survive and some will grow up in the cannister filter. I had 5 neon tretras in my 10 gallon shrimp tank. Did not notice anything wrong initially because the cherry population was still increasing fast. Then I noticed some crystal red babies were eaten, so I removed the fish. After that, the cherry population really EXPLODED. I don't feel comfortable shipping shrimp either, never done that before.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> So your telling me that if I want some cherry shrimp I cant have any fish?? :icon_frow


Cherries look somewhat like, uhm, bloodworms. At least to most fish. When you put a bunch of them expensive shrimpies into your tank your fish will have a short feeding frenzy.

You can have fish, but nothing big or hungry :fish: 

Otos and Harlequins are good companions. I have Cherries coexist with Dwarf Pencils and White Clouds. Small tetras like neons will work fine, because the babies are pretty good in getting away if there is enough dense vegetation. Rams are okay, although they get the taste for juvenile Cherries soon. I believe Bolivian Rams are a size up from regular ones, so I imagine they go after adults too.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Would it be a good idea then to put my new shrimp in a 10 gal fishless tank for awhile till they start having babies?

Then once the population has grown and some of them have gotten bigger move them into the 75gal with the fish. I have 4 10gal tanks with all sorts of refugees. I can turn one into a shrimp breeder. :icon_bigg 

Thats probably the best idea....what say you guys??

Marcel


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

yep, I would do that.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Whats the going price for cherries lately, $2 each?? 

Has anyone seen them cheaper??

I think I'll start out with 30 shrimp and go from there.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I wouldn't buy more than 10. Soon you have a million. Used to be $4, but now you can probably get $2. Lots of cherries on aquabid.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

OK thanks: You guys are awesome roud: 

Marcel


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

m.lemay said:


> Whats the going price for cherries lately, $2 each??
> 
> Has anyone seen them cheaper??
> 
> I think I'll start out with 30 shrimp and go from there.


I think there are two sellers in swap and shop selling them for 1.50 each.

I bought 25 (more than 30 arrived) for 48.00 including fedex overnight on aquabid. I think the seller is rarefishlax.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

well i wish my cherries would eat the algae. It doesn't seem they are touching any of the types in their tank.


----------

